# Products better than C5????



## Fireball411 (Jul 31, 2016)

Hi all

i have used c5 on the mrs prev car and found it good stuff

we are now getting a new car and want to coat them before they get bad

is there any better wheel coatings than Gtechniq C5?

Thanks


----------



## Barbel330 (May 3, 2016)

I have C5 on one set of wheels and carbon collective platinum wheels on the a second set. I slightly prefer the platinum wheels. I've read somewhere that they are the same product in different bottles but I'm not so sure. 

Platinum seems to repel dirt better, sheet water better and last longer but that could be down to the different finish of the wheels they're respectively on.


----------



## Krakkenbus (Oct 25, 2016)

Kkd revolve x seems to get rave reviews, durability being one of its strengths


----------



## mikster (Jan 4, 2016)

They are all pretty much the same


----------



## Fireball411 (Jul 31, 2016)

Krakkenbus said:


> Kkd revolve x seems to get rave reviews, durability being one of its strengths


This is one i have been looking at but cannot see anything about how long it should last for(in know there are vairable factors) gtechniq quote 2 year


----------



## v_r_s (Nov 4, 2018)

Is 476 or Soft99 not a better option?


----------



## turbanator (May 21, 2011)

I was told by my local detailer that gyeon rim is a better option than c5


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

As an avid C5 user I tried recently using KKD Revolve X and man I was blown away

Way more hydrophobic than C5, and if the durability claims are to be believed then it's definitely top of my list

Application is a bit harder though

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Fireball411 (Jul 31, 2016)

Hereisphilly said:


> As an avid C5 user I tried recently using KKD Revolve X and man I was blown away
> 
> Way more hydrophobic than C5, and if the durability claims are to be believed then it's definitely top of my list
> 
> ...


Harder application? in what way?

I thought they are applied in the same way(apart from some users using an airbrush)


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Fireball411 said:


> Harder application? in what way?
> 
> I thought they are applied in the same way(apart from some users using an airbrush)


It's pickier, you need to work faster with a shorter time between application and removal (if you want to remove it that is)

The cure time is quite quick so it goes stickier if you missed a high spot and want to level it

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## CTR247 (Aug 11, 2013)

I prefer Gyeon Rim over C5, seemed to last longer and better value for money in terms of amount of product


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

v_r_s said:


> Is 476 or Soft99 not a better option?


Not on wheels


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

turbanator said:


> I was told by my local detailer that gyeon rim is a better option than c5


Is that detailer a Gyeon detailer?


----------



## beatty599 (Sep 18, 2016)

I use C5 with Exo over the top, works quite well. Currently I'm using Gyeon Wetcoat on my daily wheels ( Building sites ) and they stay at least 65% cleaner in an average 3-4 days of rain a week.


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

I use tac systems quartz magic plus on my alloys, its easy to apply and is holding up well. I have been using a few of there products and I am quite impressed.


----------



## Fireball411 (Jul 31, 2016)

CTR247 said:


> I prefer Gyeon Rim over C5, seemed to last longer and better value for money in terms of amount of product


how long did it last for?


----------



## Fireball411 (Jul 31, 2016)

Hereisphilly said:


> It's pickier, you need to work faster with a shorter time between application and removal (if you want to remove it that is)
> 
> The cure time is quite quick so it goes stickier if you missed a high spot and want to level it
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


what is the durabilty quoted at? i cannot see it anywhere,c5 is about 2 years?


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Fireball411 said:


> what is the durabilty quoted at? i cannot see it anywhere,c5 is about 2 years?


2 years is pushing it on C5, I'd day 18months is about there, but revolve X is quoted at 3-5 years, and I know a few detailers who have gotten those numbers from it

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fireball411 (Jul 31, 2016)

Hereisphilly said:


> 2 years is pushing it on C5, I'd day 18months is about there, but revolve X is quoted at 3-5 years, and I know a few detailers who have gotten those numbers from it
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


i always take these numbers with a pinch of salt but i am quite tempted by revolve

just wanted to try something new

many thanks!!!:thumb:


----------



## 350Chris (May 12, 2016)

Who supplies KKD - I can only find monstershine and they seem to be out of stock


----------



## Fireball411 (Jul 31, 2016)

350Chris said:


> Who supplies KKD - I can only find monstershine and they seem to be out of stock


In2detailing is where is got mine from


----------



## turbanator (May 21, 2011)

roscopervis said:


> Is that detailer a Gyeon detailer?


Nope actually a gtechniq detailer


----------



## Mitch8 (Nov 9, 2009)

Carbon Collective Platinum Wheels :thumb:


----------

